

Show HN: Watchdog - PHP tool to monitor and compile Stylus, SASS, and LESS - jqueryin
https://github.com/cballou/Watchdog

======
jqueryin
I built this command line tool because I needed an easy way to work with our
frontend devs who run either Ruby or nodejs envs.

Watchdog is a PHP class implementing inotify which watches for changes to
files in any given number of directories specified in the input. It will not
recursively check directories, so you must implicitly specify each directory
you want watched.

Although it was developed for the purpose of monitoring dynamic css files for
changes and auto-regenerating their output, it can easily be transformed into
a watchdog for just about anything.

